# Driver unloaded without cancelling pending operations



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hey there, I'm hoping someone can help me out with this. I've got a machine here running windows 2000 that is getting the above error message at boot up. I cannot boot in any mode (including safe mode or command prompt). I've tried a simple repair on the o/s to no avail. I slaved the drive and ran virus scans, malware scans, adware scans and spyware scans and it came out clean. I also ran a check disk and replaced the file viaagp1.sys that it was indicating it was tripping on. I cannot just format the drive and start fresh as the owner has a program that they don't have the reinstall disks for so I need to avoid that if at all possible. Here is the BSOD error:

Driver unloaded withotu cancelling pending operations
Address F22A0000 base at F22A0000 Datestamp 00000000-viaagp1.sys
Address 8045A979 base at 804000000 Datestamp 45ec3c8f-ntoskrnl.exe

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can provide.


----------



## Sparky09 (Sep 17, 2008)

Solved it. Found a website that directed me to use recovery console and rename the "bad" files.. mainly viaagp1.sys. Im back into windows fine just have to reinstall the chipset drivers.. viaagp1.sys and should be good to go. Solution: rename viaagp1 in recovery console in case anyone else runs into this problem. Thanks anyway.


----------

